# Identical twins, one might vanish?



## cashmoney

Yesterday I had my first US at what I thought should be 7 weeks 3 days (Decided to have an early scan because I've already miscarried twice in the last year). 

Surprise Surprise, two heartbeats. Seems like the same sac so identical...just too early to be sure if mo mo or mo di

Baby A measured at 7 weeks 1 days w/ 165 bpm
Baby B measured at 7 weeks 5 days w/ 171 bpm

In DRs professional opinion, baby A will vanish because it is behind developmentally. If they were fraternal or had their own sacs she'd be less concerned with the size difference.

It's very hard for me to come to terms with one might vanish because in my opinion both heartbeats are great.

Help? Any stories, good or bad, with a similar scenario?

(Side story, before this 3rd pregnancy, both my husband and I (both 30) were tested for everything under the sun and both of us were found to have MTHFR mutations...so we went nuts taking vitamins and the correct version of "folic acid" called L-5-Methyltetrahydrofolate...hoping that would prevent abnormalities. Hoping it worked, but if we loose one I will have to accept it.)


----------



## LoraLoo

I had similar- at my first scan I was expecting mo di twins but one was smaller, 2 heartbeats though, at my next one, there was only one baby. I found it quite hard to accept really.
Hoping your little twinny keeps growing and catches up though, the heart rates are nice and promising, best of luck!


----------



## becsboo

first of all sorry your going through this
there is lots of positive stories out there and your twins are not measuring that far apart so please keep hope
wishing you all the best please come back to update


----------



## Twinmum87

It can go either way, but honestly, the measurements are not as accurate at this gestation. They can give a rough estimate, but the most accurate gestation to date a pregnancy is 11-13 weeks. You may find the smaller twin has 'caught up'. They are so teeny right now that even a slight error in measuring or one baby being at such an angle it make it more difficult to get the measurement bang on, they could just be wrong on one of the babies! It happens. Good luck and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

With DD1, she was a twin. I went on our wedding night with bleeding ( 7wks) and found out it was twins and i might lose 1 or both. At 17wks, we found out we lost her twin. 

( later found out twin was a boy and it was because they both werent getting everything they should and he couldnt hold on. ) DD1 is a normal, healthy 10yr old. :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

I think the heartbeats are strong and promising. My re was very happy with our 2 strong heartbeats.


----------



## cashmoney

Hi everyone, I started bleeding red/pink at exactly 10 weeks with dull cramps (maybe a 2 or 3 on a 10 pain scale)... for 2 days. Gut told me not good. Continued spotting brown for a few days.

Had an ultrasound today. No sign at all of twin B so must have passed it/reabsorbed.

Other baby is right on target and healthy (10 weeks 5 days). Bittersweet.

Hope this helps somebody one day. Thank you to all who replied with your stories...they helped keep me sane for the last 2 weeks :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry you lost one of the twins hun I understand how it's bittersweet. Glad the other baby is doing well


----------

